
The Obama Doctrine - e15ctr0n
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/04/the-obama-doctrine/471525/?single_page=true
======
mturmon
He got amazing access to Obama for this article. I haven't read it all, but
the question about when intervention is justified and correct is one I find
interesting because it creates strange bedfellows. When an old-fashioned
liberal like Obama can be an admirer of the cautious Bush I and Brent
Scowcroft, it's interesting.

As another example, reading George Kennan's reflections
([http://www.amazon.com/Around-Cragged-Hill-Political-
Philosop...](http://www.amazon.com/Around-Cragged-Hill-Political-
Philosophy/dp/0393311457)), one is struck by how cautious Kennan is, and how
he needs to see how something affects American interests before intervening.
It's not _realpolitik_ a la Kissenger, it's just a modest understanding of our
limits.

